# Need help ID his serra



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

i just bought this serra its around 7 inches or so... so aint it small to ID she is very similar like my other yellow rhombeus just this one has white eyes here are some pics if you say kind of red in the eye its the camara effect this serra has no red eye ... . this eyes are white and black in the center of the eye i got other two yellow rhombs his eyes are red and black in the center but this one has not the same color eye what it should be??

thank you

here are some pics i just took


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Looks like a S. Maculatus.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

I THINK SO TOO


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

It's deffinately not a rohm but a nice fish all the same


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

lol thanx hope some one can send me into the right direction to see what type of serra is this..


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

He has a Prystobricon shape... But I don't know which and I'm not sure at all


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Fomoris said:


> He has a Prystobricon shape... But I don't know which and I'm not sure at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i noticed that too. Its head is definately prystobricon shape, but it has the colors of a mac or spilo.

Im stumped.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Serrasalmus Eigenmanni.....


----------



## Pygo-joe (Jan 29, 2005)

I'll also go with Eigenmanni, nice looking specimen too! enjoy..


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

gold spilo/ mac / could be either one but i dont think its eigenmanni


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

necroxeon said:


> gold spilo/ mac / could be either one but i dont think its eigenmanni
> [snapback]1038123[/snapback]​


well hastatus says its a prystobricon.. but he doesnt knows what kind since i dont know where this one was collected i also thought was a gold spilo but sh*t dont know hadr to say since im kind of naive in this


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Fomoris said:


> He has a Prystobricon shape... But I don't know which and I'm not sure at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am thinking the same thing... Has the body shape, but I am not sure...
I know for sure that its not a Serrasalmus, just not sure what Prystobricon specie..


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

i was checking this site http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/

i already pm hastatus this piranha i got looks very very similar body shaope motuh anal fin colors to a serrasamus serralatus isted in this site.. also checked prystobricon aureus (serrasalmus aureus) and looks very very similar read the description and says its yellow like this one .. it has to be one of those two species are very very similar..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

As Frank has pointed out via PM...this is a Pristobrycon and without a location data the exact species can not be determined.

Closed.


----------

